# Ramon Allones (Cuba) Specially Selected Cigar Review - Bland



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

My RASS was dated 03/2010 and was as bland as smoking leaves from my front yard. I heard from a trusted source that people have been having simila...

Read the full review here: Ramon Allones (Cuba) Specially Selected Cigar Review - Bland


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

For me, this is a smoke that demands to be smoked at 60 RH and maybe even a bit lower. It just seems that the wrapper and maybe even the binder almost hold standing water and that mutes the spectacular and varied flavor profile after the first 1/3. The one I dryboxed for three days was spectacular, every other one has been bland and boring.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow.. I could not disagree more! That's unfortunate because this and the sCC are a couple of cheap go to's that I LOVE. I'd be glad to dispose of them


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Ahh I see.. yeah I've seen a few complaints now and all were directed twords the 3/10 boxes. If you have any more.. hide them for a few months at least.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm new to CCs so I've been picking up singles here and there to see what I would like to buy a box of. I was very disappointed because this cigar has always been highly recommended, I guess I just got a bad one. It had no taste at all and the draw was so loose it was like sucking through a straw. I will pick up another one when I see that it wasn't made in 2010+.


----------

